# Airblaster Legbag



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Ok I might be stupid and I dont' ride mountains I had to google what a legbag was. I thought it was an Avy bag for your leg, didn't understand that hence the google search. 

SO, basically this is a fanny pack. Again I've never been anywhere I couldn't just leave my stuff in my car and go get it. 
I can't see using it myself but you did ask. To me it just looks like when guys ride with colored bandanas on their legs. I don't get that either, but I'm old and Un-Hip so I'm allowed

*Love * the action shots though


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

slyder said:


> Ok I might be stupid and I dont' ride mountains I had to google what a legbag was. I thought it was an Avy bag for your leg, didn't understand that hence the google search.
> 
> SO, basically this is a fanny pack. Again I've never been anywhere I couldn't just leave my stuff in my car and go get it.
> I can't see using it myself but you did ask. To me it just looks like when guys ride with colored bandanas on their legs. I don't get that either, but I'm old and Un-Hip so I'm allowed
> ...


I would probably rock one it's just not a "must have" item for me. All of my pants have cargo pockets, although I imagine that stuffing a GoPro or my multi-tool in the leg bag could be more comfortable; sometimes those items bang around on my kneecap.

The bandana thing... I haven't seen that in a long time but it *used* to be a way for riders (in competitions, generally) to indicate which was their dominant stance. This would allow judges to easily see when they were going switch.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

On a somewhat related note I think one of the accessory companies, Bakoda or maybe Dakine, used to make a miniature "backpack" which would attach to your binding's highback.

QUick google says it was Bakoda. But also Neff makes one now.

https://www.google.com/search?q=bak...i8ggThqoHYDg&ved=0CAgQ_AUoAg&biw=1211&bih=587


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Eh we couldn't give these fucking things away. High back packs will be all the rage again next year.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He won one last year and started using it in the fall. I think he started a trend locally. Quite a few people have them over here now.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Is he riding a Burton now?


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Lol, yeah. He met and rode with some guy named rory during the open. he, Matthew, was the Burton and us snowboarding teams wax and tune person. For part of payment they sent him a new setup with a Parkitect and malavitas.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

I thought that wearing jeans when riding was one of those "gaper" things,.. No? (...not suggesting in any way that Matt is mind you!) 

I was just a little confused because since none of my SB pants are insulated, and they have zippered vents. So when the weather's warm,..? They are lighter weight and so much more comfortably cool than jeans or sweats would be. 

I haven't seen either item being worn on the hill, and I probably wouldn't use either but, I think I would be more inclined to use the highback thing myself. "If" I had to choose one or t'other! :dunno: (...a creepy ol dude wearing _anything_ even remotely "Fanny Pack(ish)???" Like I don't have enough image problems as it is,...?? :rofl4:

Of course, Matt being a teen AND a "cool" competition rider,..? If he chooses to wear something unusual? His peers are likely to pick up on that right away!! :laugh: 

Argo's son,...! The SB trend setter!


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

He goes to the beat of his own drum when it comes to "style". He is also color blind so its really fun when his colors are all off..... 

Jeans in the park is fairly normal. We don't usually spend money on thinner stuff. He has some goretex shells but he reserves those for snowy days that are in the 10-30 range temps.... When it is warm, he now prefers tight ass, plumbers crack showing jeans.... 

No one tells him anything since he is one of a very few that hit the "big" line jumps and rails in vail and other resorts we visit.... There are about 6 regular riders that have the "big" side of vail to themselves all day..... For most of the season they were 45 and 55', they have slowly made their way down to smaller sizes so they are medium sized now.....


----------



## alchemy (Apr 28, 2014)

Leg bag for life.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

BTW,.. for anyone interested in these? They're on sale for about 40% off at Airblaster! *Leg Bag*


----------

